# Shop fitters?



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Does anyone know anyone that fits vivariums in a shop? Basically a shop fitter that does vivariums?
If so can you pass the details on to me please?

Cheers

Jack


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a company details that does all pet shop fittings.. 
I'll get it out for you when im in the shop tomorrow. but they aint cheap!


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

www.cascoeeurope.com


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

the link dont work


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

CASCO Group sorry got carried away with my e's


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

No worries thanks for the info!:2thumb:


----------

